# Consiglio nuova installazione

## R1zZ1

Ciao a tutti,

utilizzo un'installazione di Gentoo vecchia di quasi 4 anni. Ho aggiornato sempre gradualmente e periodicamente i vari pacchetti e il sistema è sempre stato funzionante tranne qualche intoppo che penso sia normale con una distribuzione particolare come questa, ma che permette anche di imparare tanto. Infatti ho deciso di utilizzare Gentoo proprio a fini didattici, le altre sono sempre più simili a Windows e nascondono tutto ciò che c'è dietro un sistema operativo... ma lasciamo stare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora però vorrei piallarla per rimettere un po' di cose in ordine, mi consigliate i 64bit su un inspiron 9400? Sto ancora ai 32 bit infatti....

Se avete altri consigli (tipo sui file di configurazione da conservare, anche se una mezza idea ce l'avrei) sono ovviamente ben accetti.

----------

## k01

io ho sempre utilizzato 64bit e l'unico problema che ho mai avuto è stato flash a 32bit su firefox a 64bit  :Wink:  poi ovviamente dipende da cosa devi farci

----------

## francofait

Ma dal sito di Adobe il plugins per firefox 64 bit è da quel di che è disponibile , senza bisogno di far ricorso a nspluginswrapper ed il driver a 32 bit o quella schifezza di gnash

----------

## darkmanPPT

il succo è questo, riguardo flash.

Esiste anche la verione a 64 bit per alcune versioni. solo che sono altamente bacate, motivo per cui gentoo ti installa la versione a 32 bit. (la verione 10 di flash è solo a 32 bit)

Comunque, se installi gentoo a 64 bit, ti installa anche un set di librerie a 32 bit. Queste servono quando i programmi che vuoi installare sono stati scritti solo a 32.

E' vero che su una macchina a 64 bit, i binari 32bit vanno più lenti, ma, siamo realisti, la differenza secondo me è impercettibile, a meno di non dover fare molti conti.

Per l'uso normale, mi sono accorto che non cambia niente.

Se la tua macchina è a 64 bit, beh, installa gentoo a 64 bit (con profilo multilib). Funziona tutto e non ti preoccupare se alcuni programmi (leggi flash) ti saranno installati a 32 bit. non noterai differenze: flash è pessimo sia a 32 che a 64   :Laughing: 

----------

## R1zZ1

Grazie delle info. Lo sapevo che il problema era flash, che odio profondamente...pazzesco che ancora non risolvono questo come tanti altri problemi.

----------

## Onip

se le esigenze di flash sono limitate ci sono sempre

www-plugins/gnash e

www-plugins/lightspark

Io, personalmente, non li ho provati (ancora)...

----------

